# Anyone heard of Axis skis and boots for kids?



## New Daddy (Oct 13, 2010)

I've just leased Axis skis and boots for my 5-year-old son from a very respectable ski shop in NH.  My son's season lease skis and boots from last year were also Axis.  Same shop.

Has anyone heard of Axis skis and boos? any good/bad experiences with this make? I've never heard of them, and a quick google search doesn't turn up any.  I didn't care too much about the make of the equipment last year, but since my son is showing more interest in the sport, I wanted to make sure these are good equipments.


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 13, 2010)

I found one picture in a Craigslist ad.  They look to be a rebadged boot from some other manu.  Not sure which one though.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 13, 2010)

when my girls were like 6 & 8 or so they had a set of axis seasonal rentals - they seemed fine but the kids didn't really demand a whole lot from them. they seemed well built tho, looked exactly like my son's atomic races. i seem to remember they were maybe re-badged elans?


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 21, 2010)

Axis is a private label being done by one of the buying groups in the industry...I'm guessing you got them from zimmermans in Nashua...they are a member of SMC, snowsports merchandising corporation


----------

